# The Fuck Reigns?



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sabotage

That's the only explanation for this fuckery, he pissed someone off in the back


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It was at least delivered quite well. so, you know *shrug*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my god that was so cringeworthy :maury

Keep on writing them promos, Vinnie (Y)


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Promo of the year pal..
WHAM BAM THANK YA MA'AM

Belee dat


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Delivery wasn't bad. Most of his promos recently have been delivered pretty decently.

The content is AWFUL though, and that's on WWE creative, and that old fucking cunt Vince McMahon.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sabotage
> 
> That's the only explanation for this fuckery, he pissed someone off in the back


I'm starting to think this too, NO ONE can be this fucking stupid.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Quoting cartoons one week, telling fairy tales the next. :deanfpalm


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He's fucking done. The crowds are going to start turning on him after he beats Bryan at the Rumble and they're going to end up changing plans again.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

He can deliver as well as he freaking wants, but this is beyond ridiculous now. Please tell me how this is their golden boy?? His scripts are horrid!

Is Roman really a trips guy and Vince is trying to sabotage him?? :lmao Terrible material and a big show feud?? The fuck is this??

fpalm

But of course, it's all because Roman is shit and not because Vince isn't fucking him over quite thoroughly :no:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Blame Vince McMahon. I do.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well he is the next Cena after all... maybe they are prepping him for his Make a Wish work? 
Either that or Vince was introduced to one of Lawler's exes... 

Anyway I said before he should jist start picking kids from the audience and tell them a story before each match. This is snowballing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

```

```



WynterWarm12 said:


> He can deliver as well as he freaking wants, but this is beyond ridiculous now. Please tell me how this is their golden boy?? His scripts are horrid!
> 
> Is Roman really a trips guy and Vince is trying to sabotage him?? :lmao Terrible material and a big show feud?? The fuck is this??
> 
> ...


This might be happening, because he most definitely is an aitch guy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He can deliver as well as he freaking wants, but this is beyond ridiculous now. Please tell me how this is their golden boy?? His scripts are horrid!
> 
> Is Roman really a trips guy and Vince is trying to sabotage him?? :lmao Terrible material and a big show feud?? The fuck is this??
> 
> fpalm


A Big Show feud regarding job security is already detrimental to a young stars career, now you throw lines written by a 4 year old?

Reigns CAN'T be the chosen one, no one is this fucking retarded on scripting some one.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Fairy tales. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think Vince is purposely trying to sabotage Reigns, due to the fact that HHH has handpicked him to next the next top guy and replace Cena. Reigns can actually be a top draw if done correctly and Vince sees that.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

His delivery is getting better, the shit they write for him is just downright terrible though. Reigns currently has the worst scripts on the roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

You have to blame Reigns for not Vetoing that shit, he KNOWS he's the chosen one, he can flat out say no. Grow a pair and say no, I'm not saying that. Anyone with a half a brain cell could tell that this writing is career suicide.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone needs to fucking admit Vince to a home. This is how he's scripting his next face of the company? :allen1


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Cringe worthy promo, Reigns can't pull off a promo like The Rock. Just stop, WWE seriously.

Vince and his Hollywood creative team are just cancer to the WWE product at this point.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

They trying to make him a badass but they giving him childish promos. Totally backwards logic. It's like making a Rhino wear panties.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

This is the guy who is winning the Rumble, huh?? Look at that build up!! :lmao

But nah, Roman is getting the best booking in a decade :lmao

Is he going through a hazing right now?? Because no one can honestly think this is best for Roman?? Is Vince trying to Maivia, Roman?? Hoping he will get booed so he can turn heel?

Are Cena's lines even this awful :cry


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Good delivery? Check.

Didn't stumble over words? Check.

Wasn't monotone? Check.

Have material not written by a 4-year old with an extra chromosome? Nope.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if he is being kayfabe sabotaged. Not sure why the WWE does anything anymore, but Reign's promos are becoming baffling on a whole other level.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Romans Reigns doesn't even have that bad of delivery in his promos. Its adequate, I guess. But the MATERIAL. My God, Flair and Foley couldn't get this childish drivel over. Sufferin' succotash and magic beans? This guy is supposed to be a killer and he sounds like a 1st grade teacher reading to the students!

Does Reigns have any ability to speak up and shoot down some of these terrible lines?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> You have to blame Reigns for not Vetoing that shit, he KNOWS he's the chosen one, he can flat out say no. Grow a pair and say no, I'm not saying that. Anyone with a half a brain cell could tell that this writing is career suicide.


Like Dean said, it's damn hard to get Vince to budge. Dean has vetoed a few things,but he couldn't get out of that dummy segment. Vince is always hell bent on doing THE dumbest segments :lmao


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

I thought it was brilliantly done


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess we can believe the dirtsheets now that they say Vince writes the promos :ti.

It started off alright then quickly turned to usual Reigns. Maybe he needs to just never talk.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

In all honesty this looks like an intentional sabotage by Vince to get more people behind Reigns.


What was Reign's biggest criticism over the past few months? "Reigns cant cut a promo", "Don't give Reigns the mic".


What are people saying now? "Shitty material from Vince, I actually don't mind Reigns", "Poor Reigns, his delivery wasn't bad but that material was shit".

Maybe I'm wrong but this is way too much of a 180 for Vince to just start burying Reigns. Then again Reigns did acknowledge on SmackDown that "it was really hard to say that" with the wink. This seems planned to me and it's working. 

People are now criticising Vince and getting behind Reigns.

Edit: Only thing left is for Reigns to cut a shoot promo before the Rumble. Which he probably will if my theory is correct.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I guess we can believe the dirtsheets now that they say Vince writes the promos :ti.
> 
> It started off alright then quickly turned to usual Reigns. Maybe he needs to just never talk.


Or..you know..not have a man who thinks we are still in the 80s writing for him??

His delivery is getting better, but no one should be reading such god awful promos unless they have the ungodly charisma of Rock .


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Wham BAM THANK YA MAM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another step towards Cena 2.0


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

He'll be quoting Stephenie Meyer books by next week if this keeps up.

His delivery was fine but jesus christ this is terrible.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Another step towards Cena 2.0


All he needs is a baseball cap and wristbands with matching color.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The promo was perfect until the story began, then I just shouted FUCK YOU VINCE! No one could've made that sound good. No one, not even Rock. It was terrible. They need to stop trying to force Rock 2.0 and just let it happen naturally.*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

He's clearly not the chosen one. He can't cut a promo if his life depended on it. It's unlikely he'll make it far if he can't talk, WWE will give up and move on to someone else like they always do. WWE tries once, then they give up like a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Better than anything Bryan has said in his career


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

We already have Bryan and Cena to cover the cheesy as fuck faces. Why are they trying to force Roman in that role? What the hell is wrong with Vince :no:

It's a shame, because his delivery was solid. Now imagine if he at least had some decent lines??


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

He needs to just stick to masturbating his fist and saying "belee dat" with his gay ass duck face.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If Dean was given this material, there'd be a thread about how he's getting buried and not one poster would blame him. Because they would recognize shit as shit. Vince is losing his damn mind :lol

Roman is gonna be slaughtered at the Rumble. His build up has been pretty shite.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm catching up with RAW now, and what the fuck fpalm 

I thought when Roman's music came to interrupt that shitty promo, we were saved :banderas

but Jack and the fucking Beanstalk + Believe that? fpalm

Don't get me wrong; Roman's delivery is good, but who the fuck writes this insipid dribble :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:vince wrote the lines

beleee dat
:reigns


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

At least I have Roman's Macho Man impression :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This one is ALL on Vince McMahon. Why the fuck is Reigns, who's supposed to be a badass, cutting promos about cartoons and fairy tales? It's beyond cringe worthy, but not Reigns' fault at all (and I'm not even a fan of the guy).


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> If Dean was given this material, there'd be a thread about how he's getting buried and not one poster would blame him. Because they would recognize shit as shit. Vince is losing his damn mind :lol
> 
> Roman is gonna be slaughtered at the Rumble. His build up has been pretty shite.


To be fair, the majority of people in this thread realize who's at fault, and even one of the biggest Reigns detractors in myself will say that was 100% out of Reigns' hands.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It was terrible and he was already starting to get booed. Not exactly his fault this time but he's not very good at anything just yet so I can't complain.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

This is pathetic. Someone, whoever it is, cannot get past petty issues within the company and we as the viewers suffer for it, not even mentioning the talent. Still, Reigns should be rejecting these promos. We will probably here of this in a few years one way or another.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

That promo was beyond ridiculous. Roman remembered his lines. I'll give him that, but he couldn't stop with the silly and stupid looking facial expressions. Roman's delivery is still terrible. Give him top notch material and he will still bomb on the mic. His material tonight was something else though lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

As long as he delivered it well then it is all good...wait I take that back. I hated the scripted but Reigns is getting better on the mic. But this is just getting sad. Bad scripts again. That needs to ut.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

SMCM said:


> That promo was beyond ridiculous. Roman remembered his lines. I'll give him that, but he couldn't stop with the silly and stupid looking facial expressions. Roman's delivery is still terrible. Give him top notch material and he will still bomb on the mic. His material tonight was something else though lol.


Can you be sure though? His delivery was not painful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Another step towards Cena 2.0


I wonder if the people who hate Cena for what he is and does will hate Reigns :hmm: 

The WWE must be reading the posts where he was being compared to the Rock. Reigns doesn't have the mic skills or charisma to pull those types of promos out. 

If they have him win the Rumble fpalm.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, his delivery is getting better. Which is amazing because getting better with such terrible scripts is an amazing feat :lol

This has obviously become a game to Vince. "How can i top myself this week? I got it! Nursery Rhymes, damn it!!"


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Roman's promo to Big Show next week:

Big Show Big Show sat on the wall, Big Show Big Show had a great fall, all the Authority and Vince McMahon couldn't put him together after I speared him again. Believe that :reigns


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I wonder if the people who hate Cena for what he is and does will hate Reigns :hmm:
> 
> *The WWE must be reading the posts where he was being compared to the Rock.* Reigns doesn't have the mic skills or charisma to pull those types of promos out.
> 
> If they have him win the Rumble fpalm.


Wait, wait, wait...huh? Reigns compared to the Rock? That's a new one.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone got a link to the promo? Just got home.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's see last week Looney Tunes, this week Fairy Tales, next week nursery rhymes, in 2 weeks baby talk?


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Was better than CM Punk's promos tbh


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So let's see last week Looney Tunes, this week Fairy Tales, next week nursery rhymes, in 2 weeks baby talk?


And in 3 weeks, stuttering. Oh wait... :troll

But yeah, I'd love to be a fly on a wall to see what Vince takes to comes up with such terrible lines.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Was it worse than sufferin' succotash? What exactly did he say?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually feel sorry for him, and I don't even like him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shane McMahon if he still watches WWE is probably eternally like


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Was better than CM Punk's promos tbh


:troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Reigns and Rollins are both gash on the mic for my money, but I find it pretty funny that Rollins gets the good material and Reigns gets fuck all when the latter is supposedly going to be the guy.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

obby said:


> Reigns and Rollins are both gash on the mic for my money, but I find it pretty funny that Rollins gets the good material and Reigns gets fuck all when the latter is supposedly going to be the guy.


Of course _the_ guy would get the cringeworthy stuff. Think of the face of the company as Vince McMahon's personal doll. He will lavish more attention to his toy over all the other litter.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

While we're all here, and because I didn't want to make my own thread... can someone explain why they like Roman? I'm not a hater, I don't hate the guy, I don't particularly like the guy. But how about others?

He's not good on the mic.
He's not good in the ring.
It sure as hell can't be his character or material.

So what is it? Like I said I don't hate the guy and maybe some day he'll improve enough (as he has improved already somewhat) that I can say I like the guy, but as of now he's just too green. I get that the casual crowds still like him due to the Shield association and the way he is presented but what about his fans on this site? Is it really that people just like the way he looks?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

obby said:


> Reigns and Rollins are both gash on the mic for my money, but I find it pretty funny that Rollins gets the good material and Reigns gets fuck all when the latter is supposedly going to be the guy.


Isn't it obvious? Reigns is not as comfortable on the mic and can't remember lines as well as Rollins.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> While we're all here, and because I didn't want to make my own thread... can someone explain why they like Roman? I'm not a hater, I don't hate the guy, I don't particularly like the guy. But how about others?
> 
> He's not good on the mic.
> He's not good in the ring.
> ...


The explanation seems to be that he has PRESENCE, which will apparently translate well to MONEY. Not entirely sure why anyone would like a wrestler because he's profitable, but whatever.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Isn't it obvious? Reigns is not as comfortable on the mic and can't remember lines as well as Rollins.


Try again. He's been remembering these shitty as fuck lines quite well and his delivery is better. I'm sure he can remember actual good material too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

vince been writing his promos. lmao.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

obby said:


> Reigns and Rollins are both gash on the mic for my money, but I find it pretty funny that Rollins gets the good material and Reigns gets fuck all when the latter is supposedly going to be the guy.


Idk how it's not clear by now that Rollins is also THAT guy for them. He's just in a heel journey right now .


Reigns delivery was well tonight, he's better now. His match was good too (crowd was dead for them). These kiddy promos is going to kill this guy. He had being the "anti cena" personality wise going for him but now he's just another Sheamus/Cena hybrid. I'm going to keep cheering for the guy and hope they wake up but idk how to explain this mess. He's been going backwards with these promos. This isnt what people liked about him.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I read somewhere that Vince is the one that writes most of his promo's. May not be true, but who knows.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chilling thoughts of a Heyman/Regins promo....

Heyman: MY name is Paul Heyman and MY client the beast incarnate......

Regins: Well Paul let me tell you a story about a beast, a beat who lived by the sea.....PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....BEEEELIEVE DAT


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Either Vince is really a delusional cocksucker, or he wants Reigns to stand up to him and turn down the script.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> While we're all here, and because I didn't want to make my own thread... can someone explain why they like Roman? I'm not a hater, I don't hate the guy, I don't particularly like the guy. But how about others?
> 
> He's not good on the mic.
> He's not good in the ring.
> ...


No one needs to explain anything to you about why they like Reigns. People like the guy, get over it already. 

Oh, and you're lying if you say you don't hate the guy. You've negged me on multiple occasions for either defending him or saying positive shit about him :ti

edit: I apologize BEST FOR BUSINESS, I thought you were some other guy with a similar name.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Chilling thoughts of a Heyman/Regins promo....
> 
> Heyman: MY name is Paul Heyman and MY client the beast incarnate......
> 
> Regins: Well Paul let me tell you a story about a beast, a beat who lived by the sea.....PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....BEEEELIEVE DAT


:heston


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Chilling thoughts of a Heyman/Regins promo....
> 
> Heyman: MY name is Paul Heyman and MY client the beast incarnate......
> 
> Regins: Well Paul let me tell you a story about a beast, a beat who lived by the sea.....PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....BEEEELIEVE DAT


Vince probably wouldn't use that reference because it's somewhat relevant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> No one needs to explain anything to you about why they like Reigns. People like the guy, get over it already.
> 
> Oh, and you're lying if you say you don't hate the guy. You've negged me on multiple occasions for either defending him or saying positive shit about him :ti


Great explanation.

Don't think I've ever negged you either but ok


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Was it worse than sufferin' succotash? What exactly did he say?



He told the story of "Roman and the Bean Stalk" where Roman knocked the Giant's teeth out. Directed at Big Show


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I apologize, dude...there's another guy that has a similar name. Sorry I came on so strong. 

But anyway, I guess I'll answer your question. I like Reigns because he's a very athletic dude. He's got a cool moveset, a badass/cool kinda vibe to him. I know he's no Rock or Steve Austin on the mic, but I think he has the potential to improve. I think he's improved from his Shield days by far as far as it goes in the ring. I know the detractors will disagree, but I think he's a decent wrestler with great athletic ability.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's all good.

I can see that, I think he's got a cool vibe to him too. And he's definitely improved a lot even from just a couple months ago. I wouldn't want to see him winning Rumbles or anything just because I think he carries himself well but I can see why people like him. Personally I'd just rather he hang around the midcard, maybe beat Rusev and give him a chance to improve more before giving him the big shove to the main event.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Worse than Cena.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm starting to feel bad for Reigns. He's getting a push to the main event that he's not ready for, all the while getting scripts that sound so awful that it hurts your ears just listening to it and getting set up for failure and a chance for the crowd to turn on him. It isn't as much of Reigns having terrible mic skills (he's subpar but the delivery is good) but the scripts is killing him. Stahp it Vince.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a really, really weird situation with Roman. Slated to be the top guy but seemingly sabotaged on the way. It's like they're giving him a paddlin' on the way to the top, like some fraternity initiation. 

addlin addlin addlin

I haven't watched the promo since I got home at the start of the 3rd hour but I am really curious to see how bad the material was.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Take Reigns scripts and throw them on Hornswoggle. If they fit, SOMEBODY FUGGIN UP


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Try again. He's been remembering these shitty as fuck lines quite well and his delivery is better. I'm sure he can remember actual good material too.


To be fair, any four year old could probably recite the story of Jack and the Beanstalk. Congrats to Reigns for remembering the story of Jack and the Beanstalk.

He still pauses when he shouldn't during promos. Still makes a bunch of goofy facial expressions when he should just be keeping his acting simple. The tone of his voice is all over the place. He's really, really bad. The writing was bad, but Cena would have delivered this promo ten times better than Reigns did.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's like someone went the store and bought the book on an after Christmas deal. Thought it was decent for a script.


Reigns can improve but if the material is shit then what do you think end result will be with a work in progress?


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Delivery was good the content was for shit,instead of writing bad add promos for a guy your pushing as a bad ass powerhouse, they instead choose to write Mickey Mouse bullshit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Worrying thing is, this is the material they're giving to someone they want to push to the moon so that's literally the best material they can come up with, no wonder WWE is shit at the moment.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that shit was so cringe worthy it was hilarious :Jordan


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Culebra75 said:


> Delivery was good the content was for shit,instead of writing bad add promos for a guy your pushing as a bad ass powerhouse, they instead choose to write Mickey Mouse bullshit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If any of the 29 writers were forced to write what Vince wanted. They wouldn't take the credit...he would! Watch...........http://youtu.be/vmWr--xNahM?list=UUYY-3Hmxjdz1aht0MS_jdHw


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I think it's sad that Vince thinks this works. My two theories as I mentioned before are 1. Vince is testing Reigns to see if he stands up to him or 2. Vince is trying to sabotage Reigns while HHH is the one insisting Reigns wins the title at Mania 31. Kind of as a way to hold him back for later because he doesn't want to put the Brock win on Reigns in case he fails and the streak rub is wasted.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

What the flying fuck. Are they trying to make the man fail. If this is what there doing to Reigns is intentionally sabotaging him. Than Vince has 100% confirmed he's a senile cunt that gets off start and stop pushes.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I hate to be the "hater," but people are greatly overstating how good Reigns would be with better material. He just isn't a great speaker, that's all. You could get Shakespeare to write his promos and he'd still be bland at best.

What he really needs is no promos at all, or very short ones. Let his fists do the talking.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually thought his delivery was ok tonight but the content was fucking ridiculous.. 

I thought his match was quite good tonight too but I couldn't get over that promo.. 

I'm not a Reigns fan but I feel for him.. Vince's personal project, the thing that will turn Reigns into a laughing stock.. 

Vince is a senile fool.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> I hate to be the "hater," but people are greatly overstating how good Reigns would be with better material. He just isn't a great speaker, that's all. You could get Shakespeare to write his promos and he'd still be bland at best.
> 
> What he really needs is no promos at all, or very short ones. Let his fists do the talking.


He was bad during one of those backstage promos a few weeks ago but he sounded fluent and legitimate tonight. The material was just something for a 8th grader. It was crazy.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> I hate to be the "hater," but people are greatly overstating how good Reigns would be with better material. He just isn't a great speaker, that's all. You could get Shakespeare to write his promos and he'd still be bland at best.


O mah brother where...art THOOOOOUUU *duck face*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Really makes you wonder. If Vince is insane enough to do that to his supposed 'golden boy' then imagine what'd happen if he scripted for everyone. The guys he clearly doesn't give a damn about like Ambrose and Barrett... 

Damn, that's like a nightmare. Like a hellish waking nightmare.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Really makes you wonder. If Vince is insane enough to do that to his supposed 'golden boy' then imagine what'd happen if he scripted for everyone. The guys he clearly doesn't give a damn about like Ambrose and Barrett...
> 
> Damn, that's like a nightmare. Like a hellish waking nightmare.


WWE Raw would literally be a modern day Flintstones.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Chances of it being sabotage are so small it's not even worth considering. Deep down everybody knows this. 

What is much more likely is that as usual WWE has fucked up by just not having a clue what works and what does not, what is cool and what is fucking cringe worthy. 

It's a regular occurrence. Their top face John Cena cuts these types of promos regularly. Are people trying to sabotage him? No. WWE really are just ''out of touch'' with their fans. We all know this. 

That promo was supposed to be humorous. I know that is hard to believe but it was. Now, you hand that material to Rock or Jericho they get something out of it. They do, it's total dogshit but they'll adlib jokes here or there, they'll change the flow of what was on the page and they'll make it theirs. 

Reigns can't do this. All he is doing in that promo is relaying exactly what was on the page and it amounted to nothing. Eery silence form the crowd :lol 

He should never in a million years have been handed that promo and expected to make it work. He isn't that guy. There are other ''Top Guys'' out there who could not have done any better with such shitty material as well. Orton and Batista spring to mind. 

They need to write material for him and stop trying to force some jokey cartoon schtick onto him just because it works for Cena (with the kids anyway)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That Reigns promo was just terrible, such horrible material.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Serious question.. 

Are they trying to sabotage Reigns or does Vince really believe what he's writing is good stuff? 

I genuinely think Vince reckons the material is great. He's so out of touch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

He's just horrible and the one thing i can't stand is how as soon as he starts to speak he starts making over the top expressions with his face and talking a certain way to look as if he has some sort of personality and charisma. 

Its funny to me how they never let Brock talk cause he can't speak on the mic well yet they have Reigns who is HORRIBLE on the mic come out every week and try and talk for 3 minutes straight. Its like they're just praying he's gonna suddenly get good on the mic, hate to break it to em but some guys just can't talk on the mic, look at Lesnar did he ever really improve on the mic? Not really no, some guys just will never have that ability..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I do have to say though, considering how ridiculous that tripe was, he should get credit for not bursting into laughter, cuz Lord knows I would if I had to recite that aloud to a couple thousand people.

More seriously, his delivery was better. Small improvements, week after week. Unfortunately, he needs more than weeks or even just months to become simply good. He needs at least over a year or two.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Really makes you wonder. If Vince is insane enough to do that to his supposed 'golden boy' then imagine what'd happen if he scripted for everyone. The guys he clearly doesn't give a damn about like Ambrose and Barrett...
> 
> Damn, that's like a nightmare. Like a hellish waking nightmare.


I think Vince actually does care about Ambrose, which explains the horrible botching of his character and awful comedy segments he's constantly involved in. Ambrose has already confirmed in an interview that the dummy segment was Vince's idea.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

x78 said:


> I think Vince actually does care about Ambrose, which explains the horrible botching of his character and awful comedy segments he's constantly involved in. Ambrose has already confirmed in an interview that the dummy segment was Vince's idea.


...

That actually makes sense, in a tragic kind of way.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cringiest promo I've ever seen in a long while tonight.. Next week he'll cut a promo about hitting [?] boxes for gold coins and cringily comparing Big Show to Bowser.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AND THEN JACK KILLED THE GIANT HURR DURR

GOODBYE RABBIT! BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAT


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks like they're using Reigns to make WWE G rated


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sabotage and or hazing. It would not shock me if he were to cut a shoot promo next week for the Royal Rumble as someone suggested.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

If they want Reigns to be the next big thing, they are certainly not showing it. His delivery was pretty spot on, but that "material".... dear lord. What the fuck was that? Did a Roman lose a bet to someone, or is Vince on drugs? It's a toss up.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

....Anyone got a link to this promo ? WWE didn't have the courage to post it on WWE.com



StraightYesSociety said:


> I think it's sad that Vince thinks this works. My two theories as I mentioned before are 1. *Vince is testing Reigns to see if he stands up to him* or 2. Vince is trying to sabotage Reigns while HHH is the one insisting Reigns wins the title at Mania 31. Kind of as a way to hold him back for later because he doesn't want to put the Brock win on Reigns in case he fails and the streak rub is wasted.


I don't understand that mentality. Vince is supposedly a controlling person, so why does he want people that can say "no" at the top? Isn't Cena at the top because he'll say yes to doing anything, even appearing on Total Divas?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I think the fact that the WWE writes such shitty promos for a guy whom they seem to want to push as the next big thing, really shows that they really are just a bunch of out of touch morons. :draper2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I felt so embarrassed for him.

Roman's supposed to be a badass, make him talk like a badass fpalm. Trying to be witty on the mic just doesn't suit him.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

People always see negative things. As a Reigns fan, I 'm happy that he has started to found his mark as far as delivery of words is concerned. And Reigns is NOT a veteran like Ambrose or Rollins, and is still not on top of his game. It will take some time but he will get there.

PS: I still don't believe that Vince McMahon, a first degree racist, who only wants blonde guys with blue eyes to be the face of his company would want to make a Samoan the top face of WWE. I know it happened before, but Vince always tried to sabotage The Rock as well. We still haven't forgotten "I did it for Rock" storyline which finished off a popular babyface charcter Rikishi(though McMahon tried to destroy the popularity of Rock for Austin).

I still think Vince would make "Ambrose" the face of WWE in due course, since he would remind him of his fav WWE superstar Austin.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

WWE creative is the worst. They could mess up a wet dreams not that Reigns is that.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

If half of the time people say
"His delivery is getting better" or
"His ring work is getting better" was actually true, he would surpass The Rock on the mic and Benoit in the ring long time ago.
Believe that.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

he started trying to talk like the Rock since last SmackDown. fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was horrible. I don't know why they would think that works for Reigns. It doesn't seem like it will fit his character. Unless they want to make him a cartoony character then never mind.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

these Reign's promos are turning into my favourite part of Raw every week - reminds me of when Zack Ryder was getting thrown off the stage in a wheelchair every week and it was great to watch....this is the promo equivalent of that


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> ....Anyone got a link to this promo ? WWE didn't have the courage to post it on WWE.com







Starts at the 5:20 mark. :reigns


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolute steaming pile of dog. Hes fucking done. Can't wait to see him get Bluetista'd at the Rumble.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Promo of the year pal..
> WHAM BAM THANK YA MA'AM
> 
> Belee dat


Roan has all the Promo of the Year candidates and it's still January. :clap

Belee dat :reigns


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Starts at the 5:20 mark. :reigns


That was painful. And I don't mean Big Show. :lol

Although I'm not sure if it's only the material. The Rock used to do the same type of promos all the time. The Rock could make the phrase "roody poo" sound badass. Roman just isn't that type, though. He needs to find a style that fits, and quickly.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkLady said:


> That was painful. And I don't mean Big Show. :lol
> 
> Although I'm not sure if it's only the material. The Rock used to do the same type of promos all the time. The Rock could make the phrase "roody poo" sound badass. Roman just isn't that type, though. He needs to find a style that fits, and quickly.


His style is fine. He's just like Kevin Nash in delivery. They just need to stop trying to make him into something that he's not. Also there really shouldn't be a rush to push him. Just keep it up with his win streak, team him up with Cena as much as possible and those Cena kids will fall for him.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

DarkLady said:


> That was painful. And I don't mean Big Show. :lol
> 
> Although I'm not sure if it's only the material. The Rock used to do the same type of promos all the time. The Rock could make the phrase "roody poo" sound badass. Roman just isn't that type, though. He needs to find a style that fits, and quickly.


They tried different stuff with him. They tried a lot.
He was Monotone Badass Roman early in his solo career.
He was Intense Roman in TLC promo.
Relaxed Roman in his first via satelite promo.
They try to inject some personality in him with Funny Roman in this goofy childish promos.
It all fell flat. 
All of this promos were Bothamania material. Good script or bad script.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

retere said:


> They tried different stuff with him. They tried a lot.
> He was Monotone Badass Roman early in his solo career.
> He was Intense Roman in TLC promo.
> Relaxed Roman in his first via satelite promo.
> ...


Sadly, I agree. They're trying everything with him, and it's just not working. They need to just fuck off and find out what HE feels comfortable and best doing, and go with that. These lame wannabe comedy promos are just going to get him turned on faster than anything.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Magic beans :maury

Sold the whole feud for me :clap 

Belee dat :ti



retere said:


> All of this promos were Bothamania material.


The question is: Have they already put them on Botchamania? If so, anyone with a link is welcome :maury


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That promo on RAW. Magical beans? Are you kidding me. It almost feels like they're trying to make him another Rock and be a smart ass/funny guy but it's being done in such a shitty and horrible way, plus, at the end of the day, Reigns isn't anything like the Rock on the mic. He looks beyond forced and extremely uncomfortable on the mic. Maybe, he'll be a little more loose being heel? At this rate, if these horrible face promos continue, just turn the guy heel, and have him win over the crowd possibly that way. But, God, if the rumors are true and Vince is writing these promos, he's gotta stop and take some anti senile meds.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I couldn't believe what I was hearing and seeing.

Why are they trying to make this badass dude into a jokey character?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They're making him into Cena V.2 when he should be the opposite of that. This again, is why people are creaming over Rollins while Reigns flounders. Rollins gets to be a heel, so his promos are not pandering to the crowd and begging for them to like him. Reigns would have benefited from that position, rather than what he's doing right now.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I slept through Raw & the National Championship game ... looks like I didn't miss much of either.

Harps? Golden coins?

Jesus Christ I don't think I'm ever gonna watch Raw again. :lol

I mean seriously, Reigns - the human being, has to know this shit is idiotic.






That should be Reigns style, he's still being a little "goofy" in a sense - but in a serious way. That promo is far from being great, but it's alright. And he's has more then likely improved a lot since then, let him do that.

This shit I just watched, I have no words besides I'm slowly losing all interest in the WWE. And I only got halfway through that video.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

The blame is all on that script, the delivery was fine.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I expect him to do Porky Pig next week. 

Uhh Belee B-elee bl-ee blee blee dat folks.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> That was painful. And I don't mean Big Show. :lol
> 
> Although I'm not sure if it's only the material. The Rock used to do the same type of promos all the time. The Rock could make the phrase "roody poo" sound badass. Roman just isn't that type, though. He needs to find a style that fits, and quickly.


ROODY POO was a great SUPER OVER term that had endless signs in 1999. Not even close to the same thing. The Rock got Cookie Puss over during his last run. His delivery is the greatest in pro wrestling history..better than Jake, Hogan, Macho, Flair, everyone. He's who people aspire to be on the mic in any of the wrestling organizations left in the business. 

Luger was better on the mic than Roman last night. The Rock was a genius. Whole different ballpark.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Vince McMahon is a millionaire who should be a billionaire. You know why he’s not a billionaire? Shit like this.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

He started off great. I wad like holy shit Reigns is on his game tonight. Then when he started telling that story I was like shit I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Vince seems to think all faces should be smiley cartoon characters. That's the impression I got from the Reigns and Ambrose stuff from tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just watched that promo and people werent exaggerating. His last 3 promos are now the stuff of legend. In just a week's time, Roman has channeled Superman, Sylvester the Cat, and now Mother Goose. Each of the promos were so simplistic and def targeted for young kids. If you listen closely, you can hear the crowd become more dissatisfied as the intv continues.His promos are getting to be train wreck bad, You almost want to watch to see just how terrible they can get. Will Reigns hit a "grand slam" and produce another gem like the rest on Smackdown.I would love to hear Vince rationalize how this verbal manure is helping to get Roman, not only better on the mic, but more over.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

It seems like the same blatant bullshit The Ascension are being fed to say...


----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is starting to remind me of how they messed up with Sheamus.










Going from this










to this in one year. 

All thanks to Kevin Dunn btw and I'm betting he's not a fan of Reigns either.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

First thing I thought when I heard it was that his promo was gonna cop it on here and rightfully so.

That was horrible, like fucking cringeworthy why is he telling fairytales like a little kid? And this is the future face of the WWE.

Fuck outta here, it's fucking appalling I don't care if people think his delivery was better or is better it simply isn't, he sounds awkward, and just plain not good at it.

Really destroying what little talent he has.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel Vince is trying to make him be like the rock, you know due to their relations. I'm not a fan of him at all, I personally don't like him and usually end up skipping. However these past few weeks I've been watching his promos and he is improving on his delivery, but the actual script is just not fitting him at all 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for his Yogi Bear impersonation on Smackdown where he talks about picnic baskets and how he's smarter than the average superstar. Should be fun.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

He's proving he can actually deliver the content in his promos quite well, but the content itself is just... shit. It just feels so unnatural and trying to watch Reigns say these type of things. I feel like I'm watching Diesel being neutered in 1995 all over again, and not even Diesel was forced to deliver promos this corny.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

"magic beans" :maury

I know that the promos they give him are crap, but the guy can say no. Ambrose said it before, so...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Can't wait for his Yogi Bear impersonation on Smackdown where he talks about picnic baskets and how he's smarter than the average superstar. Should be fun.


:lmao Surely that's next at this current rate! :done


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

retere said:


> They tried different stuff with him. They tried a lot.
> He was Monotone Badass Roman early in his solo career.
> He was Intense Roman in TLC promo.
> Relaxed Roman in his first via satelite promo.
> ...


Pure unadulterated haterade. Reigns has never been given a good script to botch, besides he's not even botching anymore. How many people on the current roster could've made that not cringe worthy? 1? None?


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

He comes down that stairs from the audience and looks like he's bad ass. Only for that fairy tale crap. I felt bad (well not really) for Big Show trying to sell like he was legitatly upset about that story. 

Waiting the Reigns concert and does a camp fire sing-a-long. Lol


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

Tbh he delivered it quite well for the shit quality of it


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They're not trying to sabotage him.

They actually think this type of material and character is what will help him become the longterm future face of the company :maury

They are trying to make him a Cena/Rock hybrid sorta, but Cena and Rock were extensions of their own self in some ways, and Vince can't script someone to be like them. Reigns' promos are Vince being an old senile man desperately trying to be cool and failing miserably at it.

I actually feel bad for the guy. Three straight promos like this, and probably more to come on Smackdown and the next Raw. Bad thing is the fans remember this sort of stuff forever. Just keep him away from the mic a few weeks and have him kill people and be angry. Another few consecutive promos like these ones will do more damage.


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

Mr Sheik said:


> Tbh he delivered it quite well for the shit quality of it


I honestly think anyone could deliver grade school story that well. No achievement imo. Waiting for him to do a back and forth and see how he delivers than.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If he can't cut a decent promo about jack and the beanstalk I think its safe to say reigns isn't the guy but then again cena can't either so he hasn't really lost anything


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I loved it. Roman Reigns isn't bad at talking at all!


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

Reptilian said:


> I loved it. Roman Reigns isn't bad at talking at all!


Well, you are the only one. Even the audience started to boo after they cheered him coming down the ramp like a legit boss.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

He actually did really well, considering the content was so awful. I'm not even a Reigns fan but credit where its due, he's definitely improving.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

REIGNS RANCID RHYME REEKED ROYALLY, RUH ROH!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Everybody is talking about how bad Reigns' promo was last night, but what about those skits with Ambrose and the doctor? Holy Moses those were awful! 

I think what it comes down to is that the writing sucks.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

It's no secret that Reigns has his detractors.. He also has a lot of fan support. But these types of promos are only going to turn those who do support Reigns against him. Vince can't be that out of touch. This has to be on purpose. They must want the fans to turn against Reigns, so that he can go on a heel run down the line. And Reigns can blame the fans for it.. I'm trying to fine the logic behind Reigns cutting these dumb 1st grade promos, and that's all I can come up with. I want to like Reigns, I really do.. But my patience is wearing thin


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

What's next Roman "Fairytales" Reigns? Are you gonna tell a story about the three little pigs? Where you are the big bad wolf and Big Show is the piggy? Belee Dat!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Raw is pretty much the only television show where you can always expect some sort of awkward moment that you feel the need to fast forward through. 

I just don't understand why anyone would think that the content of this promo is a good idea, regardless of who is actually behind the script. 

Vince has always been out of touch with the rest of the world...but I really can't believe that he or his writers actually think that this material is good. 

If his plan is to recreate the Rock, then it's not even close to what Rock was. Rock was cocky, but he wasn't talking about fairy tales. He was telling people to know their roles, shut their mouths, before shoving *insert object* up their candy asses. 

I don't know...just don't understand WWE anymore. They're becoming more and more unwatchable as the weeks progress. This is BY FAR their lowest point that I can remember.


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

People with the, "I'm not even a (*insert wrestlers name*), but they did (*insert something that they suck at*) well, despite (*insert the bad scenario*).....is getting old already. That statement doesn't make anyone look better. 

It was an awful promo and even I could've delievered it the same way. This is tought to middle school acting classes. I hope Reigns succeeds, but this is bad.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> ....Anyone got a link to this promo ? WWE didn't have the courage to post it on WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand that mentality. Vince is supposedly a controlling person, so why does he want people that can say "no" at the top? Isn't Cena at the top because he'll say yes to doing anything, even appearing on Total Divas?


It depends but usually Vince wants a guy who stands up to him according to every shoot interview I've heard. Supposedly though the people around him don't. Ricardo Rodriguez says Vince still wants people to stand up to him but his ass kissers don't. I thing Dr. Tom Prichard was saying that Vince was stepping on Curtis Axel or someone else and kept doing it waiting for him to stand up for himself.

I don't think it's so much standing to Vince but just defending oneself. Cena always speaks up and changes booking decisions (according to Edge and Jericho on the former's podcast).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Reigns is doing well if we look at things from a kid viewers perspective. To be honest I think Reigns is exceeding expectations in that he's very comfortable interacting with kids and playing to them with his promos and what he does in the ring. WWE could probably care less what the adult audience thinks of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Until this promo, I laughed at people who said he's being sabotaged, but I agree now. His material is beyond fucking stupid... there can't possibly be anyone who thinks this is good for Reigns. Sufferin succotash? Wham bam, thank ya mam? What is this shit? :ti


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

I admit i am suprised but....


Thank you Vince :vince2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You can blame Vince and the retarded writers for giving roman that promo


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> You can blame Vince and the retarded writers for giving roman that promo


Or i can praise them for making him look like a retard.


beleee dat. 


I am happy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xderby said:


> Or i can praise them for making him look like a retard.
> 
> 
> beleee dat.
> ...


Really sad if you think that.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Delivery was really good. Im thinking this is leading to a heel turn where Reigns says hes tired of WWE trying to turn him into Cena and him having to say all this corny shit.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the more Roman improves on the mic, the worse his material gets. 

I used to complain when all he said was "yadda yadda punch you in the mouf yadda yadda bitch" but I'd take that all day over speeding bullets and bean stalks. 

WWE making this shit hard. I finally got over the fact he's keeping the silly colored Shield vests (would a singlet kill you, Roman?), but now I gotta deal with him being cartoon characters in his promos. Vince needs to get his dick out of this project. I've always liked Roman and see his potential, but this is going to blow up in their faces.

And you know what? It totally should. It'd be good for Reigns just like it was good for The Rock to get shat on by the crowd. I can assure you he's getting booed at Wrestlemania and on the RAW after. Even before that, Philly is gonna rip him a new one. 

The sad thing is, none of it is his fault -- it's all creative and how they package him. At the very least, go with the flow of crowd reactions and adjust his character accordingly. Don't act like we're stupid and don't try to pull off another "Oh, he's polarizing just like Cena! What a sports entertainer!", WWE. 

Look in NXT. Baron Corbin has the same vibes as Roman does character wise but he's over because he sticks to his strengths. If Corbin was saying suffering succotash, Full Sail would rightfully take a dump on him. Let Roman do Roman. Get the hell out of his way.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They want the dude to be legit, but he's talking like a 60 year old man...


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Vince, just stop. Please stop. You don't need to cater superstars to kids as kids will jump on the bandwagon of the superstar who wins the most as they don't know it's fake. Stop giving Reigns Cena material. The fans will turn on him and we'll see another "polarizing figure" that is rejected by the fans. Let him be a silent badass ala Goldberg and you'll appeal to all demographics. We beg of you Vince, just stop.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't even like Reigns and I feel he has no business winning the Rumble but damn I felt bad for him the last couple weeks with the absolute garbage material he gets.

I can't stand WWE and their obsession with booking top faces as comedians ever since the Rock. If it's not Reigns with that garbage promo it would have been Cena, HHH, Edge, Sheamus, Punk even Bryan have all been victims of being forced to play the lame comedian. 

Just let Reigns do what he did to get somewhat over when he was part of the Shield, the strong silent bad ass type.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

At least Reigns had the best Macho Man impression. He does a pretty good Taker one too. How bout dat Daniel Bryan Macho Man impression.............


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

A LITTLE BOY NAMED ROMAN REIGNS HAD SOME MAGIC BEANS
fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*EDIT*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Worst thing I've ever heard in my life. I felt like I had died and gone to hell during the entirety it. My mind still has the burn marks to prove it.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> At least Reigns had the best Macho Man impression. He does a pretty good Taker one too. How bout dat Daniel Bryan Macho Man impression.............


Roman did a killer Paul Bearer on Countdown's Greatest Managers episode. I literally laughed out loud. Funny, because I lol'ed for real at his Macho impression. Roman is likable, but they gotta let him be him. 

............ and give him a singlet lol. Not so sure how wearing a bullet proof vest makes you a bad ass. Even Rollins and Ambrose ditched that shit while they were IN The Shield.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

If they're planning on having Reigns win the rumble, then they're doing a fantastic job at making his journey ridiculous. We're supposed to believe a guy who quotes cartoons and tells stories about magical beans is going to take down Brock Lesnar? Huh?

Well, then again, that kind of stuff works for Cena...

I'm convinced they want a Cena 2.0, and Vince is doing his best to get people to boo him so for the next ten plus years we get that "controversy" of the boo/cheer. fpalm


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> At least Reigns had the best Macho Man impression. .


I'd say Miz was the best (my GF agreed)


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

giving reigns kiddie material when he's supposed to be this badass face is just hilarious no words 
I mean reigns already has a weakness at promos so this whole angle really exposed him


----------



## binex2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't care if it's Vince or Reigns' fault.

in the end, Roman Reigns bombed and that's what I want.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lmao at any Daniel Bryan fans being obnoxious when this forum used to shit on us(when I was a much bigger Bryan mark) and all the hate threads Bryan received lol

That's so ridiculous in hindsight :lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They are already trying to make a Cena 2.0 out of him with such cringeworthy promos. Telling fairytale stories is something Cena ... or Sheamus would do.

Why cant they just let him be himself. Why would you want to turn a guy who could be a bad-ass into a corny comedian ......?! I dont get it... just exactly how stupid do you have to be to not see that you are totally messing something up.

I'm sure someone in the WWE thought of it as a clever and funny promo.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

nah, Cena is a Rock 2.0 that failed.

Reigns is a Rock 3.0.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> Delivery was really good. Im thinking this is leading to a heel turn where Reigns says hes tired of WWE trying to turn him into Cena and him having to say all this corny shit.


That would be even worse than "Wam Bam Thank you mam" tbh.

It reminds me of "Goldberg refuses to follow the script" storyline by Russo.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Is Vince trying to push AND bury Reigns at the same time?

Jack and the fucking beanstalk?
:eyeroll


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> They are already trying to make a Cena 2.0 out of him with such cringeworthy promos. Telling fairytale stories is something Cena ... or Sheamus would do.
> 
> Why cant they just let him be himself. Why would you want to turn a guy who could be a bad-ass into a corny comedian ......?! I dont get it... just exactly how stupid do you have to be to not see that you are totally messing something up.
> 
> *I'm sure someone in the WWE thought of it as a clever and funny promo.*


This guy :vince


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to take this time to reiterate the feeling of Vince being out of touch and starting to develop dementia. I don't see any other way they would allow their "next big thing" to bury himself consistently with awful promo work week after week.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> This is the guy who is winning the Rumble, huh?? Look at that build up!! :lmao
> 
> But nah, Roman is getting the best booking in a decade :lmao
> 
> ...




He's worse than Cena as far as materials go. He's not bad on the mic, but his content is the worse I've ever seen. At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if the Big Show wins the Royal Rumble


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How ca you guys defend this clown? He has consistently shown that he has no business holding a microphone for more than 30 seconds! :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> How ca you guys defend this clown? He has consistently shown that he has no business holding a microphone for more than 30 seconds! :lol


Because his delivery has definitely gotten better and his confidence is rising. Which is a feat, because I'd be damned if I had any confidence in reading crap like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because his delivery has definitely gotten better and his confidence is rising. Which is a feat, because I'd be damned if I had any confidence in reading crap like that.


Barring the shitty material he has been given, he has never cut a good promo. He has no business talking on the mic. If anything he should be given a batista role. He rarely speaks and just kicks ass. He's not the next Rock and he never will be.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> How ca you guys defend this clown? He has consistently shown that he has no business holding a microphone for more than 30 seconds! :lol




Truthfully he doesn't need to hold a mic for more than 30 seconds to make his point.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Barring the shitty material he has been given, he has never cut a good promo. He has no business talking on the mic. If anything he should be given a batista role. He rarely speaks and just kicks ass. He's not the next Rock and he never will be.


While I can understand where you coming from,I disagree kind of. Because yeah, sometimes, less is more. Roman can easily cut a bad ass one liner or two and then kick ass. It works for him.

But to me, unlike his past promos, he isn't so wooden and monotone. I think he's progressing in his delivery and varying his tone. The material is shit and doesn't inspire much, but I think he did the best he can. His confidence seems to be rising instead of him looking nervous in front of a large crowd. I do see improvement. He needs to learn how to control his face a bit more, but I think he's definitely doing better.

He kind has to be thrown out there to find his way. The material could definitely be a thousand times better, but putting him out there is at least helping his presentation.


But I would very much so take a bad ass one liner than what Vince has written for him, though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Why? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WynterWarm12 said:


> While I can understand where you coming from,I disagree kind of. Because yeah, sometimes, less is more. Roman can easily cut a bad ass one liner or two and then kick ass. It works for him.
> 
> But to me, unlike his past promos, he isn't so wooden and monotone. I think he's progressing in his delivery and varying his tone. The material is shit and doesn't inspire much, but I think he did the best he can. His confidence seems to be rising instead of him looking nervous in front of a large crowd. I do see improvement. He needs to learn how to control his face a bit more, but I think he's definitely doing better.
> 
> ...


So you'd rather see him embarrass himself on the mic in hopes of finding his voice and comfort on the mic? If he keeps going at this rate he'll be a flop.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought the promo was actually ok and then... Beanstalks :wtf

Seriously at this rate Roman Reigns is going to break into singing "Let It Go" during a promo.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So you'd rather see him embarrass himself on the mic in hopes of finding his voice and comfort on the mic? If he keeps going at this rate he'll be a flop.


Seth did the same thing and people used to shit on his mic skills before the bandwagon got full :shrug

Seth found his way and he surely benefited from being thrown out there to ramble through his promos. Now he's legit. His material is way better than Roman's granted. But his delivery and how he carries himself now is (Y)

Sink or swim. Roman finding his way and improving to a solid level will be best for him long term. He will be better received when people think he's more rounded and "paid his dues". He's young, he has the time to stumble around a bit.

And like I said, his delivery is fine. The material is killing him at the moment.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I like Roman but that was pretty horrible. Just let him cut the usual "I will punch you in the mouth" promo instead. At least that works.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ADRfan said:


> I like Roman but that was pretty horrible. Just let him cut the usual "I will punch you in the mouth" promo instead. At least that works.


Dude probably couldn't even do that properly.

"I'll punch me, uhh, you, in the mouth, belee dat"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Old School Icons said:


> Seriously at this rate Roman Reigns is going to break into singing "Let It Go" during a promo.


That would be FUCKIN BOSS so I'm up for that improvement


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

How does one go from making a Game of Thrones reference to Mother Goose?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> How does one go from making a Game of Thrones reference to Mother Goose?


Vince McMahon personally writing his promos, that's how :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Vince McMahon personally writing his promos, that's how :lol


*during a Jericho/Reigns feud*

Jericho-"Believe me kid, you WILL be tapping to the Walls of Jericho sooner than you think"

Roman-"You might belee dat, but I'm Humpty Dumpty, the egg on the top of the walls of Jericho, and I ain't gonna fall"

Jericho-"...dude. Humpty Dumpty fell and broke his ass"

Reigns lookin like


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone who thinks Reigns is getting punished is an idiot. The office loves him and just giving him these promos to him cause they whole hardheartedly believe they will work


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The material was a steaming pile of garbage and it seems at the moment they're just throwing any old shit at a wall and seeing if it sticks. Since the Shields split he's constantly changed his promo style from "Monotonous Stoic Wannabe Badass" to "Wannabe Rock-lite" to "Cena 2.0".

I do actually feel a bit sorry for the guy as based on the last few promos he's definitely improved enough that he isn't fucking up his lines and looking like a deer caught in headlights but these promos Vince are writing are worse than anything seen on toddlers tv shows. The fucking Teletubbies could come up with a better promo.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

lolomanolo said:


>


:done


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I just don't understand why people are so surprised. He's supposed to be the next Cena, so why not cut a promo for the 5-year olds in the audience?

Also, I know a lot of people have a hard time believing it, but Vince actually is that out of touch. As long as he controls everything, this is the type of bullshit we are stuck with, whether we like it or not. There's no guarantee that everything will get better once he "leaves", but at least there's a chance.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

When Big Show said "This is Ridiculous" I think that was a legitimate reaction :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I feel bad for the guy. Right when he begins to improve and gain confidence as a performer creative fucks him over.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Good delivery, shit content.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

His delivery and confidence on the mic has improved infinitely, though of course the haters will refuse to admit that due to their unwarranted, blind hate for him, but the content he's being given is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

It's gonna be an epic build for WM if he wins the Rumble. "Can I tell you a story, Brock?"

Maybe we could get Roman in Wonderland next time. :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Vince with dem fresh modern day yarns :vince2 

At some point Roman needs to grow a pair and say no to these atrocious promos, they're doing more harm than good.


----------



## SicBizkit (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the "Roman Reigns can't talk" idea is overblown, but RAW certainly did him no favors whether it was creative or not.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Typical Vince.. Push the green as grass muscle guy and all his inexperience comes bubbling to the surface and exposed for the hack that he is. It's like Ryback but worse. Limited predictable move set.. No speaking skills and the only time he has charisma is when he's walking down the stairs. 

The shotgun arm cocking is cringe and right up there with the "You can't see me" hand wave but worse. 

And Reigns surpassed Mysterios 619 with dumbest and most cringe setup move in wrestling. The Apron drop kick. C'mon.. It's so stupid watching guys just flopping perfectly in place for that every single time.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Typical Vince.. Push the green as grass muscle guy and all his inexperience comes bubbling to the surface and exposed for the hack that he is. It's like Ryback but worse. Limited predictable move set.. No speaking skills and the only time he has charisma is when he's walking down the stairs.
> 
> The shotgun arm cocking is cringe and right up there with the "You can't see me" hand wave but worse.
> 
> And Reigns surpassed Mysterios 619 with dumbest and most cringe setup move in wrestling. The Apron drop kick. C'mon.. It's so stupid watching guys just flopping perfectly in place for that every single time.


He even does that side slam now that Cena does before the 5 knuckle shuffle, that is one scary sight. fpalm


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

The answer is too simple - turn him heel and don't let him talk. Just like Lesnar.


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

For me, promos like Roman's on Monday are the biggest problem with current WWE. You can hear the writer's voice in there. Hell, you can even kind of hear Vince in there. It doesn't sound natural; it doesn't sound like the way somebody of Roman's generation would talk.

They badly need to let guys put more of themselves into their promos. We know Roman is actually a funny guy. Austin said during AE guys would go out there and creative would have only a rough idea of what they were going to say. It made for great TV & WWE need to work back towards that.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

what's wrong with Reigns fans? when Reigns tried too hard to look badass, people said he sounds forced and WWE need to let him be himself (he's a funny guy in real life).

then WWE gave him funny scripts, people still blame the WWE.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Why nobody else like Reign's promo? *sniff* *sniff* Everyone was saying he needs to be more like The Rock.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

All faces , when they get their big push, become corny. Remember what happened to Sheamus ? Now we have cena, Bryan and reigns all being corny and tailor made for kids . Hell the only face that I like is ryback , at least he is entertaining . The wwe is not entertainment for adults anymore, not even one bit and I have stopped watching and just read the spoilers to see if sting appeared . It is the only wwe thing that interests me .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> then WWE gave him funny scripts, people still blame the WWE.


:kobe

That shit ain't funny.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

i'll admit his dialogue kind of sucks but that's not his fault. Roman has been killing it on the mic with what he got :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :kobe
> 
> That shit ain't funny.


actually, I laughed so hard and I can't wait to see him talk in the next show. :lol


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought that promo was done quite well. In fact, from a pure performance standpoint that might have been his best to date.

Sure, the content was quite cheesy but the delivery was actually good this time round and not only by poverty standards, if he cut the same promo with good content it would have actually been good. If some fan-favourite did the same promo they would have gotten praised for it. The facial expressions, the change of tone, the intonation of words - it all fit well this week.

People may hate Roman Reigns as much as they want but his talent is undeniable. 

The real problem is if he can step in and say no to it. As well as he delivered, he still had that "am I really doing this?" expression in his face. Dude needs to grow some balls and tell WWE to fuck of just like Bray Wyatt did. He is the perfect candidate for a guy witing his own promos. He can do much better than he does now and judging by his facial expressions and body language - he damn well knows it. 

I want to see the real Roman Reigns. Ever since The Shield got split up both Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns haven been watered down for no reason. WWE needs to realize these guys got so easily over as they did because they were so badass, not because they were try-playing nice guys - cause that's not what they are.


----------



## I wanna be negged (Jan 2, 2015)

Damm 2015 is gonna be a long year. Save us Bryan


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1uwuj_funny-shane-mcmahon-story_fun

No one remember this...


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

SOSheamus said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1uwuj_funny-shane-mcmahon-story_fun
> 
> No one remember this...


so it seams WWE are now resorting to recycling old scripts... how stupid do they think we are?

that said, I think roman did quite well with the rubbish he was given. his delivery has definitely improved.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

At least Shanes version of it made sense as he was sat in a room with the book in front of him and aided by pictures.

Why the fuck was Reigns stood in the middle of the ring talking about Beanstalks and the golden goose. 

Reigns promo didn't even make any sense :lol awful.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SOSheamus said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1uwuj_funny-shane-mcmahon-story_fun
> 
> No one remember this...


Seeing as I posted the video earlier, you'd be wrong about that.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not really buying into the whole "Reigns is the future" thing, but if you want to get the guy over, have him cut no non-sense Mark Henry style promos about beating peoples' asses. Then have him beat peoples' asses. Like Goldberg style where he just destroys people. That's how you get people hyped for Regins/Lesnar. You don't have him deliver promos so cheesy they'd make John Cena blush then have him spend most of his matches playing babyface in peril (again, a John Cena move). Seriously, it almost seems like deliberate sabotage at this point because it seems impossible that people in creative (re: Vince McMahon) actually think this is going to get him over enough to headline a Wrestlemainia.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

lolomanolo said:


>


Wouldn't put it past WWE to make that his new gimmick. :lol


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

More bitching by the spoiled iwcers


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

next week he can dress up as peter pan

big show can dress up as captain hook and cry when reigns brings a crocodile to the ring! BLEEEEEEdat!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I'm not really buying into the whole "Reigns is the future" thing, but if you want to get the guy over, have him cut no non-sense Mark Henry style promos about beating peoples' asses. Then have him beat peoples' asses. Like Goldberg style where he just destroys people. That's how you get people hyped for Regins/Lesnar. You don't have him deliver promos so cheesy they'd make John Cena blush then have him spend most of his matches playing babyface in peril (again, a John Cena move). Seriously, it almost seems like deliberate sabotage at this point because it seems impossible that people in creative (re: Vince McMahon) actually think this is going to get him over enough to headline a Wrestlemainia.


The problem with this is, I don't think Reigns is that strong to pull what your suggesting off. I mean, Goldberg was legit super strong and was jackhammering Giant/Big Show and Reese (who was actually a tiny bit bigger than Big Show I think). As much as I don't like Cena, atleast he is extremely strong and in matches he can show it, like both Big Show and Edge on his shoulders. 

Reigns is athletic, he does his double kick, and the superman punch well, but he has never really exhibited anything like say a Cesaro can do. e.g. His triple powerbomb was always assisted.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

It amazes me how many seem to miss the point of making Roman the next face of the company. I keep seeing people complain about his promo material needing to be changed/eliminated or want to turn him heel, and yet no one seems to catch on to the fact that if either of these things happens then Roman as "face of the company" *is a failure*. WWE (Vince) wants to REPLACE John Cena, not make someone "new". Vince wants another white bread, cookie cutter, "JBL is poopy", Disney character who will put on a kid friendly face for the company. You can't have a heel Roman acting like a heel on September 30th then follow up on October 1st with Roman in a Susan G. Komen segment. Turning Roman heel or "badassing/eliminating" Roman's promo material changes what WWE views Roman's role to be. That goes for anyone who becomes "face of the company" BTW. I'm a big Bryan fan and would LOVE to see the American Dragon let loose in WWE but that will never happen (outside of a quick toe dip during a Brock feud perhaps) if Bryan is the "face of the company." Same with Ziggler, or Ambrose, or whoever. The face of the company becomes Cena 2.0 aka Mr. Kid Friendly aka Mr. Corporate Approved aka Mr. Disney Character. Watching everyone fight for their guy to get the #1 spot is like watching a bunch of dogs fight to see who gets neutered first.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy is screwed lol -


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns is currently reminding me of Bo Dallas before he turned heel. Sad cause there's a lot of potential in a Goldberg-esque babyface but Vince is obsessed with creating another Rock.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1uwuj_funny-shane-mcmahon-story_fun
> 
> No one remember this...


Haha that was genuinely entertaining. 

"Which way did he go!?!?" Never gets old with Big Show.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> The problem with this is, I don't think Reigns is that strong to pull what your suggesting off. I mean, Goldberg was legit super strong and was jackhammering Giant/Big Show and Reese (who was actually a tiny bit bigger than Big Show I think). As much as I don't like Cena, atleast he is extremely strong and in matches he can show it, like both Big Show and Edge on his shoulders.
> 
> Reigns is athletic, he does his double kick, and the superman punch well, but he has never really exhibited anything like say a Cesaro can do. e.g. His triple powerbomb was always assisted.


Finally someone else notices this in this forum. Reigns is not strong enough to be the no-nonsense powerhouse wrestler that people imagine . In fact he is the weakest powerhouse wrestler to get a mega push and he is nowhere near Goldberg, ultimate warrior, Batista , Lesnar or John cena (who is amazingly strong, I admit that ) . Hell Cesaro demolishes him in the strength department .

The guy simply can't be what they represent him to be . Just like others have said he will be another John cena , only worse and screaming in the ring , a corny babyface like how Sheamus was turned from Celtic warrior to silly cartoon when he was getting his mega push .


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Goldberg type of character can be a top main eventer but will never be the face of the company. the face of the company has to be good on the mic.

WWE and Vince's goal is to make Reigns the new face of the company, that's why they'll never stop Reigns from cutting promos.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

and Reigns is the most pathetic "powerhouse" I've ever seen. :lol

look how strong he is at 14:37.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i could be wrong but i think he was intentionally trying to make it seem like that table was funny..you know how some guys look like they're about to pop a vein trying to lift the hallowed "steel" steps 

also i don't know why the brass is giving him these cringe worthy lines i thought he was their new main squeeze or did he piss somebody off? or they really trying to make an even more pg friendly Cena 2.0 here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fulcizombie said:


> Finally someone else notices this in this forum. Reigns is not strong enough to be the no-nonsense powerhouse wrestler that people imagine . In fact he is the weakest powerhouse wrestler to get a mega push and he is nowhere near Goldberg, ultimate warrior, Batista , Lesnar or John cena (who is amazingly strong, I admit that ) . Hell Cesaro demolishes him in the strength department .
> 
> The guy simply can't be what they represent him to be . Just like others have said he will be another John cena , only worse and screaming in the ring , a corny babyface like how Sheamus was turned from Celtic warrior to silly cartoon when he was getting his mega push .


This comment is not making him look strong. 

Hell, I can name a bunch of guys on the roster who are physically stronger Henry,Rusev, Brock,Big Show, Cena,Titus, Cesaro, Ryback, Rowan. Hell, I bet Bray is stronger too. He is a storyline powerhouse. To belee otherwise is to buy into those fairy tales that Roman has been espousing recently.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'm getting tired of the "it's the material" excuse to be honest. Yes the material itself is really bad and isn't doing him any favors, but it's also the cadence of his speech. It's particularly painful when he gets so high-pitched trying to emphasize certain lines, and sometimes he squints his eyes like he's in pain or something. 

He's not going to magically become great with a better or more lenient script but it'll give him a better chance to gradually improve.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I gotta tell you I have a hard time believing reigns has male fans do they exist ? What do they like about him ?

If you're a woman I can understand, his cliché as fuck and that's what women like, 

I would like to hear from male fans though because I don't see any appeal ?





goldigga said:


> In all honesty this looks like an intentional sabotage by Vince to get more people behind Reigns.
> 
> 
> What was Reign's biggest criticism over the past few months? "Reigns cant cut a promo", "Don't give Reigns the mic".
> ...




You're theory is spot on, It worked for bryan, it'll work for reigns,


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Can't wait til Roman Reigns tells me a story about the three bears next week. SO BADASS BELEEEE DAT!~


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Saw the promo yesterday. Whew, that promo was pretty bad. Who the hell is writing this stuff?


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

I wanted to cheer for him.

I decided I'd wait it out and not turn on every guy the WWE wants to push.

Then at TLC he screwed up his own promo that was 20 seconds long to remember and didn't recover...


Then on Smackdown he started talking about how Seth Rollins had DOnkey DUng for brains with that stupid tongue twister too...

Then on Raw he told a weird story about Jack and the beanstock with no pay off....

He is making people turn on him by opening his mouth and making a fool of himself....

He deserves no points and may god have mercy on his soul.

He has ruined any heat, good heat he had.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's so obvious his delivery style is pilfered from the rock. he went out there and did a mediocre impression of the rock and the content they wrote for him for fucking cringe-worthy. the rock would never go out there and say that shit word for word like that. 

does roman know he can't just say every word they write for him if it's obviously horse shit? he's the one out there on camera delivering the shit lines and made to look bad. it's his image taking the hit.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

This is why I'm saying, the only way for Reigns to reach his full potential, whatever that potential is, is for him to turn heel one more time. If he's this future megaface the wwe thinks he is/wants him to be, then he'll be so good as a heel that eventually the fans will force him to turn face. 

This happened with Austin, Rock, Cena, and even Daniel Bryan. They got over as heels. I wouldn't be surprised if this happened with Rollins soon, too. I honestly believe if a double-swerve happened, with the authority backstabbing Rollins in favor of a new golden boy in Reigns ala Corporation, it would do wonders for Reigns.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

We've already seen, what kind of promos he should be doing. Remember the shield being guests on the Piper's pit? If someone could post a video of it, because I can't. No cheesy smiles, not trying to be the rock 2, just plain and simple. Moving slowly, focus with a bit of anger on the face and "I will beat CM Punk tonight, and if you ever touch me again I'm gonna break your old ass in half". In my view this perfectly suits him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Can't wait til Roman Reigns tells me a story about the three bears next week. SO BADASS BELEEEE DAT!~


:reigns "HEY, SHOW! I got another story for ya!








"No more!"

:reigns "Once upon a time, there lived a girl named Goldilocks. She was pretty hungry but then again, I bet you know a thing or two about being hungry, ya fe fi fo fatty!"








"I'm begging you!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> :reigns "HEY, SHOW! I got another story for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This can be Reigns new finisher he tells stories to his opponents until they have to submit :maury


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Since there is no Reigns thread I'll post here. No looney toons promo from Reigns on Smackdown and he wore his old gear from The Shield. Why?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> Since there is no Reigns thread I'll post here. No looney toons promo from Reigns on Smackdown and he wore his old gear from The Shield. Why?


trying desperately to appeal to smarks to increase sd ratings. there isn't enough free hours each week to watch raw and sd for most people. we aren't watching sd except for the odd once in a while. so give up vince. why don't you have reigns suck less on raw instead?


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> :reigns "HEY, SHOW! I got another story for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO that's fucking awesome :maury


----------



## Skronk (Jan 2, 2015)

Big Show's face was priceless though, so at least I got a laugh out of that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> :reigns "HEY, SHOW! I got another story for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a goddamn legend Kingpin.


----------



## MrCurbStomp (Jan 17, 2015)

That was one of the worst things I've ever heard out of a wrestlers mouth. He really needs some serious work on the Sticks. Hopefully they get to him in time.. I actually do like him in ring unlike Most


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Reigns won the 1996 KOTR

*Dok Hendrix*: The fourth prestigious King Of The Ring, Roman Reigns, an incredible victory!

*Reigns*: The first thing I want to be done, is get that piece of dung out of my ring. Let me tell you about a ring. It was sought after by a monster.. Until a few newcomers went on a hunt for the ring.. You can say it was a precious ring and only one deserved it. I am the one that deserves thee precious and I hunted the monster down tonight! You sit there and control Mordor, and say your prayers and it didn't get you anywhere.. Talk about your tokens, explode your volcanos.. Well, Roman Reigns just defeated Sauron AND I AM LORD OF THE RING

*Dok Hendrx*: Come on, that's not necessary

*Reigns*: All he's gotta do is buy him a cheap bottle of Honey, Hide in a tree, and call himself LOSER THE POOH

As Lord Of The Ring, [Dok Hendrix: King] I'm serving notice to every one of the WWF SmurferStars. I don't give a hoot, don't pollute because they're all on the list and that's the BELIEVE DAT list and I'm Gargamel fixing to start making gold out of the weakest of the Smurfs!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

doc31 said:


> This guy is screwed lol -


I literally just died a slow and painful death listening to this :dahell :mj2


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Haven't posted in here for a while, but I was quite impressed with Reigns promo on the 9th of January edition of Smackdown, he showed some charisma and delivered quite well. This was the Smackdown where he and Rollins kicked off the show, but last Monday's RAW....that was the worst promo I have seen in years. First time I have cringed in a while.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

AussieBoy97 said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while, but I was quite impressed with Reigns promo on the 9th of January edition of Smackdown, he showed some charisma and delivered quite well. This was the Smackdown where he and Rollins kicked off the show, but last Monday's RAW....that was the worst promo I have seen in years. First time I have cringed in a while.


Yeah that Smackdown promo was definitely a step in the right direction. He just kept it simple. Hopefully that's how they will keep his promos going forward.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"I'm sorry i didn't mean to interrupt....yeah yeah nah i'm not sorry" fpalm great line there Reigns (Y) that was really snappy and witty. Lol Rollins was looking at him like "Wtf is this retard saying? is he trying to do a promo?". On the plus side of Reigns being so terrible on the stick he makes about 90% of the rest of the roster look good in comparison. You got people saying Rollin's is epic on the mic, well i guess after you hear a Reigns promo you would say that about almost anyone.

At this point Reigns promos is like watching a car crash, you know you shouldn't watch but you just can't look away. 

He's just trying way way too hard to be charismatic and funny, and it just comes across so forced he's like a dude without a life jacket drowning out there on the mic. Idiot also thinks making facial expressions makes it look as if he has charisma or personality, it doesn't it makes him look desperate. Guessing his acting coach told him "Make different facial expressions for every sentence that shows you got personality".


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Jesus H Christ, whoever is responsible for his dialogue needs to be fired.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> "I'm sorry i didn't mean to interrupt....yeah yeah nah i'm not sorry" fpalm great line there Reigns (Y) that was really snappy and witty. Lol Rollins was looking at him like "Wtf is this retard saying? is he trying to do a promo?". On the plus side of Reigns being so terrible on the stick he makes about 90% of the rest of the roster look good in comparison. You got people saying Rollin's is epic on the mic, well i guess after you hear a Reigns promo you would say that about almost anyone.
> 
> At this point Reigns promos is like watching a car crash, you know you shouldn't watch but you just can't look away.
> 
> He's just trying way way too hard to be charismatic and funny, and it just comes across so forced he's like a dude without a life jacket drowning out there on the mic. Idiot also thinks making facial expressions makes it look as if he has charisma or personality, it doesn't it makes him look desperate. Guessing his acting coach told him "Make different facial expressions for every sentence that shows you got personality".


This is what the outcome is when you let GREEN FUCKING SHIT skip NXT.
The shield was great for his career but he was no way ready. Dude needed a year or two in NXT.

Its fucking insane guys like Neville, Zayn etc are down there for so long and Reigns skipped it.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti

Poor Roman, he's become a bit of a laughing stock at this stage. I actually feel sorry for him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CenaNuff123 said:


> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Poor Roman, he's become a bit of a laughing stock at this stage. I actually feel sorry for him.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I almost had a heart attack from laughing so hard lol.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Watched it like 50 times and still haven't got bored. More entertaining than his beanstalk shit anyway :ti


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Vince thinks he is helping the guy :lol


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

23,000 plus views. That's why Vince is pushing him.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This can be Reigns new finisher he tells stories to his opponents until they have to submit :maury












"Someone stop the damn match!" :bahgawd


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's be fair. They guy doesn't have the luxury of controlling his promos like Austin or Rock did so its not fair to bring up those comparisons. The content is laughably awful, but all things considered, what more can he do with what he's given?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually like Reigns and think he has potential, but this shit was beyond cringe-worthy. I can't believe that WWE continues to approve this kind of writing. It boggles the mind.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TMPRKO said:


> Let's be fair. They guy doesn't have the luxury of controlling his promos like Austin or Rock did so its not fair to bring up those comparisons. The content is laughably awful, but all things considered, what more can he do with what he's given?


A lot more. He reads his promos line for line like a malfunctioning Robot. 

''Oh I'm sorry guys i didn't mean to interrupt......... Nah I'm not sorry'' :reigns

Prime example of him just reading off the page. :lol


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Roman was hurt most when the shield broke up. His rather laughable and glaring weakness as a performer are now in full view without seth and dean covering his weaknesses.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Jesus H Christ, whoever is responsible for his dialogue needs to be fired.


Vince has to fire himself?


----------

